# Install Mac OSX 10.4.6 on a Standard PC.



## Anthony1uk (Feb 16, 2005)

Hi,

This may be a rediculous question to ask but I am honestly not sure on this. But I was considering buying a laptop computer and on looking at the different options one thing has became somewhat curious to me. And that is the stated hardware specifications of the Apple Macbook laptops sound indentical to those inside the standard Intel Microsoft PC's.

Therefore my question is, if I currently own a PC with the exact specs as a Mac computer. Would I just be able to buy this Max Os X operating system installation CD.

Mac OSX 10.46

Would I just then be able to just completely wipe and format my hard drive completely clean of windows and just put this CD in the drive and install this and turn my PC (or laptop) into a macintosh computer?. Or is there some hidden hardware attribute that differentiates Intel PC's and Intel Macs of seemingly the same specifications.

Thanks 
Anthony


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

Apple's hardware seems to be mostly similar, but there are some specific differences. Mac OS X is designed to run on Apple's hardware and not a Dell, Gateway, Acer, etc., so there would still be some issues related to differences between machines. They do make their software and hardware so that a user cannot just buy a Dell and put Mac OS X on it. It also would be illegal due to the license agreement.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

well, first of all, retail os x 10.4 will not install on anything but a ppc based macs. apple does not sell the intel version of os x 10.4, the only way to get it is to buy a new intel mac. second, pcs use what is called a bios, and intel macs use extended firmware, so the componients may look alike, but the motherboard is different, and without a mac firmware, which the os installer looks for, the installer will not run. there are ways to install os x on a pc, and sites dedicated to this end, but because it does brake several of apple's eulas, it is illegal, and we will not help with doing it.


----------



## FidoIT (Nov 7, 2006)

I wonder if I can have Microsoft OS in the new Intel Mac PC? Cos the Mac PC look cool but I dont like the Mac OS compare to Microsoft OS.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

please search before posting. this has been covered, and recently too. read here. but there is no way to get windows to run without os x to begin with.
now i have to ask, what is there about os x that you can't stand. even all my hard core pc buddies do admit that apple's os is nicer, and would run it if they could, but as gamers, its useless to them.


----------



## viper_crazy (Nov 8, 2006)

sinclair_tm said:


> please search before posting. this has been covered, and recently too. read here. but there is no way to get windows to run without os x to begin with.
> now i have to ask, what is there about os x that you can't stand. even all my hard core pc buddies do admit that apple's os is nicer, and would run it if they could, but as gamers, its useless to them.


It's different...people are always afraid of what's different. Honestly, I am a Microsoft Windows guy. Mac OS just doesn't appeal to me. I've used OS X and I do agree that it is "nicer" and "cleaner" and I have a G6 and the reason why I bought a $2000 Dell is because MS OS has way more compatibility and, seemingly, way more functionality. Admittedly, where MS OS fails in graphics, OS X excels. Very powerful processing and very responsive. But, personally, I'm not saying MS OS is better, I just like MS OS better over OS X.

And most people can't adapt to change. They are ignorant enough to not want to learn the intricate ways of MacOS.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

you have a g6?!? there is no such thing. as for compatibility, there is some truth in that, but thats mainly games. as for other kinds of software, there is either a mac version of it, or a different app that has similar fuctions, and can even import/export the windows version of the file. as for functionality, i have been able to do far more with my mac than i ever could with my win pc. about the only thing that my win pc can do that i wish my mac would is realted to the display resolution. i have a lcd screen, and always run it at native. but once in a while, i do drop the resolution, and hate it when it spans it to fit the whole display. i rather it only use as many pixles as the resolution is. like when i set it to 800x600, i only want it to use that many pixels in the middle of the lcd, not scale it up to take the whole screen, and look blocky. i have not found a way to do that in mac os x, but windows can't do it either, its a fuction of nividia's video card driver for windows.


----------



## viper_crazy (Nov 8, 2006)

sinclair_tm said:


> you have a g6?!? there is no such thing. as for compatibility, there is some truth in that, but thats mainly games. as for other kinds of software, there is either a mac version of it, or a different app that has similar fuctions, and can even import/export the windows version of the file. as for functionality, i have been able to do far more with my mac than i ever could with my win pc.


Admittedly, I haven't given MacOS a fair try, which is seemingly pretty apparent. No G6 huh? Well, I honestly haven't been up on my Mac history lately, but I've even heard of a protype G7...

http://www.jmusheneaux.com/indexA.htm

And I'll admit once again, that I don't know a whole lot about Macs as you do.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

lol, that site is soo old. back from the days before apple even said they were going to intel cpus. a good place to go to find out about macs that have been released is www.everymac.com. but the best way to find out what you have is to goto the apple menu in the upper left, and goto about this macintosh. the window that comes out will tell you the cpu, ram, and os you are running.


----------



## viper_crazy (Nov 8, 2006)

sinclair_tm said:


> lol, that site is soo old.


lol, I don't care how old it is. It was the first site I googled and I just copy pasted the URL.



sinclair_tm said:


> but the best way to find out what you have is to goto the apple menu in the upper left, and goto about this macintosh. the window that comes out will tell you the cpu, ram, and os you are running.


Thanks for pointers, but I've used that tool already and I know what system I'm running here.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

viper_crazy said:


> Thanks for pointers, but I've used that tool already and I know what system I'm running here.


then why did you say you had a g6?


----------



## viper_crazy (Nov 8, 2006)

sinclair_tm said:


> then why did you say you had a g6?


Because I have one??? What part of that did you not understand? Typical of a hardcore Mac user. They always try to think of reasons why Macs are better than a PC. I never put down PC's or Mac's. Both have their high points and short falls. I'm out outta this Mac forum...obviously, it's not a place for an educated person.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

i take offense at your remark about not being educated! and i'm not a typical hardcore mac person. I USE AND OWN BOTH PLATFORMS! i know my macs, and there is no mac g6. all of apple's cpus, since the very beginning are:
68000
68010
68030
68040
601
603
604
G3
G4
G5
Core Duo
Core 2 Duo
Xeon
so that is why i ask about you having a mac g6.


----------

